# Feedback Forum based on selling/buying experience



## alwysonvac (Mar 25, 2009)

I would like to make a suggestion for the creation of a members only Feedback forum regarding ebay sellers, closing companies and resellers. Perhaps limiting posts to active TUG members (greater than 25 posts??).   Members could give a detailed timeline and review based on their overall buying/selling experience - good or bad.

I also think it would be helpful in determining whether to buy from a particular ebay seller since we know that the ebay feedback period normally ends before the deed is recorded.


----------



## spackler (Mar 5, 2015)

I know I'm responding to an old post, but this is a good suggestion.  It'd be nice to have some sort of feedback-type system for dealing with renters, sellers, buyers, etc.


----------



## csxjohn (Mar 5, 2015)

spackler said:


> I know I'm responding to an old post, but this is a good suggestion.  It'd be nice to have some sort of feedback-type system for dealing with renters, sellers, buyers, etc.



Here is what you are looking for, just use the search function if you can't find the seller you are looking for.

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=56


----------



## spackler (Mar 5, 2015)

Yes, I suppose so, but a feedback "score" of some sort would be great in the marketplace area.


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 5, 2015)

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=56  this work?


----------

